# Moldy Freezer!?!



## SkyridgeFarm (Oct 10, 2012)

I hope I'm posting this on the right forum. We had our extra refrigerator in storage for a year & my dh didn't think to prop the doors open. When we brought it home & opened the freezer it was full of black mold. I started to clean it with a very strong bleach solution but I got so disgusted I quit. Mold freaks me out more than anything. Even if I do get it clean I'm afraid there will still be mold in the vent thingies & other places we can't see or get to. And looking online, I get conflicting information on whether bleach even kills mold. I thought maybe any spores that were left behind might be killed by freezing, but apparently not from what I've read. I'm thinking of telling dh I want to take it to the dump & look for a different one on craigslist. Am I over-reacting? What would you do? TIA!!


----------



## SkyridgeFarm (Oct 10, 2012)

I posted this on the Cleaning & Organizing forum. Looks like that's a better place for this. Not sure how to delete my post from this one.


----------



## SkyridgeFarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Oops. Meant to post that somewhere else.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Your freezer moldy because it wasn't completely dry when you closed it up.

I never keep the door of my extra freezer open, except when it is air drying after being used. I keep a box of baking soda in it too to help with odors.

Contact your extension office about cleaning it out.


----------

